# northeast OK



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone I live in northeast Oklahoma. Just logged in for the first time. Hope this works


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

bcampbell_asa said:


> Hi everyone I live in northeast Oklahoma. Just logged in for the first time. Hope this works


Welcome aboard Bcamp, I think you will enjoy Archerytalk!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bcampbell. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello there bcampbell from another neo okie! You will find quite a few okies on here.


----------



## joebowman (Jun 2, 2007)

:welcome: Welcome, this is a great place to share ideas and stories. I'm sure you'll enjoy this site.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey there another okie!

How are ya?


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT, hope your high and dry!


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome to AT, I lived in Miami & Commerce as a child, [ I was a chat-rat ], I lived a block from Mickey Mantle. Lots of good info here, have fun. Joe


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome u will enjoy it here


----------

